# I have a question about Knives?



## futurechef212 (Aug 15, 2003)

As I have stated in the Welcome Forum I am new to the Culinary Arts Industry. I am required to buy myself a set of knives for school. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a good brand of knives and a reasonable price for a new Culinary Arts Student? Thanks!

Kirsten


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi FC212!

There's been much discussion about knives inthe Equipment forum. Just have a loook here: http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...der=descending

I never recommend buying sets; you end up with items you may not need. Find out from your school what the basic minimum is and go from there. For the same price, you'll have fewer but better knives.

Hope that helps.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Most culinary schools I know of will have knives to sell (standard knives) for a decent price. If you don't like those knives, most well known schools will have discounts a cooking tools & equipment stores (somewhere between 10% to 20% off) so shop around after you've found out what kind of knives you require (chefs knife, paring knife, boning knife, cleaver, etc)


----------



## jgirlj (Sep 27, 2003)

Most schools provid you with the basics, so it's kind of odd.... My kit got stolen a few months ago so i've been building it back up slowly but surely.
There are usually stores that sell discounted and used knives for very good prices. Don't buy a whole kit. Half of mine is still sitting in the kitchen pantry. They usually are way too expensive and give you a bunch of stuff you don't need. My favorite knives these days are Wosthof (sorry if i butchered the name). I just bought one of their "Oriental Chef Knives" and i'm in love.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I think that the kits schools sell are a great idea. Yeah, they may not be the best knives around, buy hey, you are also learning. You are going to abuse those knives until you learn proper knife and sharpening skills. Why ruin top of the line knives like that? Sure, many kits will throw in some things you might never need, but at least you have them if the need never arises. I would buy the kit, and then, over time replace them piece by piece. The added bonus is that as you replace them with better knives you now have a set of knives you can abuse, doing things like breaking down carcasses, cutting up sugar cane, or handing out to fellow cooks who are in need.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

My suggestion would be to get a few knives in different price ranges. I would get for a Starter something like Messermeister Chef's knife (8" is about $55 dollars) No matter the brand get a forged chef's knife. This is a sturdy inexpensive brand. You wont feel bad messing it up, and it will be similar to the types of knife you will someday upgrade to. Boning, filet, and paring knives you can get cheaper stamped knives. Alot of pros use flexible stamped boning and filet knives. Brand is not coming to mind right now though. Shop around these guys to get some ideas of what things look like are called, and brands in your price range. The Chef/cook with the most practical tools is ahead of the one with alot of classy looking high dollar toys.

http://www.knifemerchant.com/
http://www.knivesandtools.com/en/
http://www.knivesandtools.com/en/

ooops pasted same addy twice, meant to paste this one.....
http://www.knifecenter.com.


----------



## petack (Oct 1, 2003)

to me it's victorinox all the way. as they are inexpensive, they are really light and you cry if you drop the knife on the floor and cut the tip. i've been using them for about 5 years now. and sharpen almost every week not even and the blade is plenty. i still carry around my first knife. a victorinox chef blade wood handle. it is alsmot 15 years old and i use it everyday for finner service. my good luck knife! i used hankle and other heavy knives but didnt like them at all. the wait is not centre for my grip. anyway. this is for now. hope you make the best choice. try the knifes at the store. and if you say that you work in the industry or are a student. they usually give you a discount, specially if you are paying $. food for thought!

i am new here. this is my first post. i am chef de partie for the Best Western. i am in charge of the dinner service in the restaurant/room service. i am in charge of a small crew of 4 plus myself. 

petack


----------



## futurechef212 (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks everyone for all of your suggestions they help a great deal!

Kirsten


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Victoriknox actually have a full tang line aside from the plastic handle ones, they are German style kinda a cross between Wusthoff and Messermeister I bought them at a Victorinox outlet in westfarms mall in CT. I am, also a big fan of Messermeister Elite they are as good or better than Henckel or Wusthoff and cheaper.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

mmmm - victorinox. i like em, i use em, and recommend them to others. relatively inexpensive, and they dont have a stupid bolster which gets in the way of sharpening.

say no more

Nick


----------



## petack (Oct 1, 2003)

amen to that!


----------

